# transferring a computer game to another computer



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

my lap top moden is not working so this is why I can not directly down load the purchased game to my lap top, but I did down load (installed) (you do not have to be on line to play) on my home computer. so is there a way to copy the game from my computer to my lap top. the reason is both kids want to play the game at the same time (of course)

thanks


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on the game, how it's packaged and how it installs. Techinically you should be able to copy the installer and move it to another computer and install it....UNLESS...it actually installs from the internet. Until we know more, we really cannot answer this question.

What game is it?


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

thanks for help so far, but what additional info would you need in order to give more advice

insaniquarium deluxe from pop caps


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry this took so long.

Here's the skinny on your game. You really cannot legally do what you want to do here.

They have set up this game so you need a license key to unlock the game. Basically you pay for the key, when you register using your reciept details, the game downloads a license key to your computer that is indicitive to that computer. It can, at that time, only be used on the computer that you originally downloaded the license key onto. 

Even if you were to scrounge around and find that key and transfer it to another offline computer, it won't work.

This is how they stop (or try to) people from playing it on multiple computers without paying for another license key or the CD.

You CAN put it on a replacement computer, like in the case if you got a new computer and wanted to play the game on it, which is handled again via internet and you would not have to repurchase. You can do that (or they allow that) per their license terms which say you can have it on ONE computer at a time.

I'm sure there is a workaround that someone has come up with, some seedy place on the internet probably has all the instructions, but it would be violating your terms of use for the product...hence illegal...and I'm keeping my mouth shut


----------

